# ratlings........demon killers?



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

my cousin got me a blister pack of ratlings for chistmas as a joke, i fielded them with the rest of my guard against his eldar last night, we played a take and hold and i decided to infaltrate the ratlings on to one of the objectives in cover. these little overlooked ratlings not only held the objective but managed (to my cousins horror) to drop his waithlord and take 2 wounds off his avatar who got away lucky because of his invunable save. 

I know a lot of people over look ratlings but for the cost i think their well worth it.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

My green-painted leprechaun ratlings would routinely rape my friend's avatar in 3E when it had only the 5+ invuln, but they still are quite effective now against MCs.


----------



## ultimatum (Dec 5, 2007)

My ratlings are also a very good help and they even take out lightly armoured vehicules sometimes:victory:


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I'd love to include a unit in my IG... 110pts for a full squad of 10 snipers is a steal...especially with the bonus to cover saves....

Definitely worthwhile against just about anything but armour, and probably the best bet against Wraithlords, Avatars, Daemons (Greater/Princes), and low leadership units.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Anything that isn't in Power Armor of with a leadership lower than 7 is pwned by Ratlings. Carnifexes, Demon Princes, Wraithlords, Monstrous Creatures, pesky objective-holders, etc.

-Dirge


----------



## A Soporific (Nov 30, 2007)

Point for point, ratlings are the best snipers in the game in my humble opinion.

Ten sniper shots at 110 points? That's an amazing bargain. If it doesn't save more than half the time, the target is gonna die.

Plus, they're space hobbits. What's not cool about that?


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

you can get a grand total of 1 shot with a vindicare assassain for the same points so imo they are awesome!:biggrin:


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm getting ratlings. They own orks. Hit on 2+, wound on 4+, no amour save. Ten shots. Yep, thats one dead warboss.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

people keep comenting on 10 ratlings yet i almost never see them, i added them to my list for fun but can only squeeze in 6. Should they operate in groups of 10?


----------



## Ubiquitous (Feb 17, 2008)

most people just pack 10 into their lists because they are so good, but you are only allowed one selection of them. 10 sniper shots does more than 6, no? I've seen them do really well against monsterous creatures EXCEPT for 2+ save ones. when 5/6 wounds is negated, then you aren't really doing that much. And don't overate the pinning, most armies can virtually ignore morale 90% of the time. Think of it like a bonus, like when you guard Sargent kills a carnifex because they didn't give it toughness 7 :taunt:


----------



## Sinizter (Dec 10, 2007)

I have 10 they're cheap, and almost always earn their points.


----------



## Estragon (Feb 25, 2008)

Are there any downsides to them? From most of the posts here it seems that they're an absolutely amazing unit, but surely its not all gravy...Although I can see the rather-lovely image of ten sniper shots, from a bunker with an augmented cover save. Hmmm.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

They really are that good. In 5th, with rending sniper rifles and base 4+ save woods, they will be godlike.


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

i suppose the downside is that the figures are a bit crap, and their LD is pretty poor.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

combine the ratlings with a culexus and they can pin nearly anything thats not fearless


----------



## Tau Chaotix (Mar 1, 2008)

hahha space hobbits, all we need now is the one ring! If their this good, they must have prety aweful defense and cc?

-Olek.


----------



## Shirkie (Feb 23, 2008)

freaklord said:


> i suppose the downside is that the figures are a bit crap, and their LD is pretty poor.


They really need to bring out a new set of Ratlings. The current miniatures are terrible.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Something tells me the new IG dex is going to drop them in favore of human snipers. After all, they're making human sniper models now but don't really have rules for them as a unit, and I know people who fielde cadian sniper models as ratlings because they think the ratling models suck ;-)


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

.


I AGREE WITH GALAHAD, think GW will drop the ratlings and just concentrate on human snipers, out with all abhumans i say. (yes even ogryns).


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Chaos will take your ogryns and ratlings. I can think of some good uses for a meat wall and some sniper rounds.

I hate the fact that GW keeps phasing out non humans from the imperium. I like squats, ratlings, and ogryns (dwarves, halflings, and ogres). It gives the future a mix of fantasy and I think it really flavors the story better. This gives me an idea. I'm going to slowly collect outdated non-human troops and make an army of outcasts who have embraced chaos.


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

when i started 40k you could have units of beastmen with your guard. you could even have psykers with chaos mutations, how times change.


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Regarding Ratlings, If or better , When I get around to make an IG army, I will certainly Have ratlings in it, they are awsome....got nuked a few times by them, and they sure pack some fire...

SO they will be my first pick tbh!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Indeed, Snipers in general are a good unit to have, especially cheap ones.


----------

